# 9000s Disc Holster



## Orion6 (Jul 29, 2006)

I've got a 9000s!  Except that because I'm in the UK it's powered by a CO2 cartridge and it's .177 instead of .40 or 9mm. :smt022 

Well, I suppose that's what I get for living in the UK. :smt011 

Anyhow, we do our best to shoot practical over here using these pop guns, and I want to try using the 9000s, but I can't find a suitable holster.

I've seen references to the disc holster made specially for the 9000s by Beretta, but I can't find anywhere that sells it online.

Can any of you guys help - either with an online store for the disc holster or a suitable alternative IPSC-legal holster for the 9000s?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I doubt anyone here can help - that's not really a huge market here, since we can have real firearms. Maybe someone will chime in to help, but not sure if anyone here knows...


----------



## Orion6 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi Ship,

The holster I am looking for is a Beretta accessory for the firearm. The air pistol's dimensions are identical to the real thing.

Bill


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not sure what the requirements are for IPSC when it comes to holsters...But, I would look at Galco's website 1st - Also check out Bianchi holsters on the Midway USA website. Start there...


----------



## Orion6 (Jul 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Not sure what the requirements are for IPSC when it comes to holsters...But, I would look at Galco's website 1st - Also check out Bianchi holsters on the Midway USA website. Start there...


It's got to be able to pass a retention test and the trigger/trigger guard needs to be covered. I'll take a look at the recommended sites...


----------



## Flyingtiger (Oct 18, 2006)

*Disc holster*

Contact the beretta gallery shop in London for the holster, I just got one from the New York shop for my 9000S 40SW.:smt071


----------



## raveneap (May 5, 2006)

This is a Viper Paddle holster I had made for my 9000s three years ago - then sold the gun. But the holster is extremely well made and a perfect fit; custom made for the 9000. This one's a lefty. It's made by DeSantis and is model 065.

www.desantisholster.com

They produce an excellent product. This one was $69.99 three years ago. (Just checked, $79.99 now.)


----------

